# Hi from Mass



## dldy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello Mantid Forum  . I've been reading the old posts all summer while raising a 3rd generation of Chinese nymphs from a wild caught pregnant female. She died after laying her Ooth and is now a great great gramma. All of the nymphs I kept turned out to be male (5 of them) so I let 4 go hoping to attract a female. No luck. I search the area parks everyday. I kept one for my son, he loves him.

I registered so I can chat, learn more about mantis' and possibly buy a Chinese female for breeding or a Chinese Ooth.

I'd like to raise another Ooth and keep about 6 manits' indoors till they are adults to try and breed them again. I've never bred them, always got them from my neighbor who had the origional. She usually lets a ton of babies go in my yard and I catch the ones I can.

I can tell they are hard to find right now, but since I've only had Chinese Mantis I'd like to stick to those. I'm used to thier tempermant and feeding habits, plus they can be released in my neighbors yards who have gardens.

I grew very attached the boys I had to release, never thought I'd have feelings for a bug. Had to freeze 3 sick L7's also which was terrible. So, that's my story. can't wait to be a bug mom again. Waiting to find a wild ooth or till the mantis store has the cup-o-ootheca available.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the story! You can probably find another ooth at the hardware or garden store as well.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2008)

Go to a weedy area and when the leaves fall look for ooths. They are easy to spot. Bring one indoors and it will hatch in about a month or less. Oh and BTW males won't attract females, it's the other way around.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

